# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #14006 wizzycom - Γλυκά Νερά

## wizzy

O κόμβος βρίσκεται στην περιοχή των Γλυκών Νερών.


*Backbones*

*dnt (#6413)*
awmn-14006-6413
802.11n

*VLElectronics (#12990)*
awmn-14006-12990
802.11a

*djk (#4933)*
awmn-14006-4933
802.11n

*nasos765-pallini (#21985)*
awmn-14006-21985
802.11a

*Access point*

*ap-awmn-14006*
802.11b/g


*Υπηρεσίες*

- *DNS* ( ns0.wizzycom.awmn / 10.70.25.10 )
- *FTP* ( ftp://ftp.wizzycom.awmn )
- *NTP* ( time.wizzycom.awmn )
- *WWW* ( http://www.wizzycom.awmn )

*Αναλυτικό changelog του κόμβου στα παρακάτω links :*

Internet : http://www.wizzycom.net/wireless-node/changelog/
Wireless : http://www.wizzycom.awmn/wireless-node/changelog/

----------


## geosid

καλως μας ηρθες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

καλώς τον

----------


## nikpanGR

infosat3 καλωσηλθες

----------


## wizzy

Υπάρχει ελευθερο interface για ΒΒ. Ο κόμβος βρίσκεται στα Γλυκά Νερα

----------


## wizzy

Κατ αρχήν, καλή χρονιά!

Βρέθηκε και λίγος χρόνος για την ανανέωση του πρώτου post που είχε μείνει πίσω...

----------

